# For Sale - 240mm Martell Yo-Gyuto CPM-154



## Dave Martell (Dec 3, 2015)

*Stats*

Length - 240mm

Height (at heel) - 55mm

Steel - CPM-154 (Crucible Particle Metallurgy aka stainless powdered steel)

Hardness - Rc61-62

Handle Style - Yo (hidden tang western)

Handle Materials - Gold dyed maple burl with streaked blond buffalo horn ferrule & nickel silver accents



It's a tough day for picture taking here in PA. The sun is in & out and the wind is howling so my pics are slightly blurry and dark. The handle color is pretty much true to real life. The wood is pretty nice on this one, neither loud nor simple - somewhere in the middle - and finished to match this attribute. Of course the horn has been highly polished and it's some pretty nice stuff with a real deep dark streak lined up with the spine of the blade for visual enjoyment while in use. :cool2:





Price - *$575*(shipping included to USA / International will pay all costs over $25)  



If you're interested in purchasing this knife please contact via PM or email along with your Paypal email address (for the invoice). If international, please specify country.

Thanks for looking!

Dave


----------



## Bill13 (Dec 3, 2015)

Very tastefully done Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 3, 2015)

Bill13 said:


> Very tastefully done Dave.




Thanks Bill


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 3, 2015)

*SOLD*


----------



## Bill13 (Dec 12, 2015)

Dave, how are you liking working with the CMP as compared to the 01?


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 12, 2015)

Bill13 said:


> Dave, how are you liking working with the CMP as compared to the 01?




Well.....O-1 is no pleasure but the CPM-154 is even less so.


----------

